

Show HN: Real-time motion capture into a multiplayer game (prototype) - ashcairo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmsrabPW3wM

======
ashcairo
Here's the full progress update:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/920406198/playir-drag-
an...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/920406198/playir-drag-and-
drop-3d-multiplayer-game-designer/posts/624583)

